# [OT] Dónde comprar un dominio de internet?

## edgar_uriel84

Pues eso, quiero comprar un par de dominios y quiero saber que empresa dedicada a eso me recomiendan, supongo que los sitios que venden dominio+hosting son lo peor peor mejor diganme sus experiencias, costos competitivos y cosas de esas. 

Saludos y gracias.

----------

## JotaCE

 *edgar_uriel84 wrote:*   

> Pues eso, quiero comprar un par de dominios y quiero saber que empresa dedicada a eso me recomiendan, supongo que los sitios que venden dominio+hosting son lo peor peor mejor diganme sus experiencias, costos competitivos y cosas de esas. 
> 
> Saludos y gracias.

 

Te recomiendo visitar www.nic.mx podras comprar en una empresa seria y responsable (será?) el dominio que gustes de tu país.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Y los precios varían de un sitio a otro??? nic.mx fue lo primero que visite poruqe también soy de México  :Very Happy:  si no hay más sugerencias compraré ahí.

----------

## ekz

Si influye mucho el precio, también puedes optar por un .com o un .org (los .org son los más baratos). No quiero poner enlaces para hacer spam   :Razz:  , pero he leído que Name Cheap es buena opción.

¡Saludos!

----------

## JotaCE

 *edgar_uriel84 wrote:*   

> Y los precios varían de un sitio a otro??? nic.mx fue lo primero que visite poruqe también soy de México  si no hay más sugerencias compraré ahí.

 

Si tienes conocidos en alguna escuela o institucion academica podrias conseguir un dominio  .edu.mx a costo cero.

Saludos desde el Territorio Santos Modelo

----------

## ensarman

y en name.com? -> es caro pero seguro

he escuchado malas opiniones de godaddy asi que ya no comprare mas ahi tampoco creo que sea recomendable

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Hola a todos, gracias por su atención y cooperación, no cierro el tema porque este tipo de temas no se cierra   :Confused:  pero si aviso que comprare en Namecheap porque Nic.mx solo registra dominios con la terminación .mx lo cual algunas personas no desean incluso en México (motivos "comerciales").

Saludos, gracias por la ayuda.

----------

